# Online photo portfolio question



## Natsuke

Hi all.
I'm in a need of advice regarding online photo selling. I'm in a process of building a web site which will be my photo portfolio (not just "best of" but more like a gallery). I'm considering selling photos on demand, meaning I'll put samples on website and if someone wants to buy a photo, they would contact me by mail. 
Now, the problem is I'm not really sure how to do that. I need to take into consideration that people that want to buy photo have to read terms of use, then I need to make payment option available (probably paypal but not directly through website).
I tried searching for a solution but most of the time I just find links to stock photo sites or others that rent their own website space etc. Since I have no budget to work with, I need a solution to sell photos to people and deliver them.
I'd like to hear experiences how to make it wokr. Also if this is not best option, I would like to hear any suggestion on how to do it. 

Thanks in advance,

Natsuke


----------



## zuluclayman

there are a number of sites that offer space plus selling options - yes you do pay a fee but so will you to host your own site
the advantages of going with an established site is the security of payment functions, mostly bug free uploading, display and page customisation plus traffic - people already looking on the site may easily come across your work whereas with your own site it is a destination - how do you let people know you are there?
I put images up on Zenfolio, not for sale, but as a place I can refer friends and possibly future clients (if I ever get around to seriously trying to make money from photography)

other sites include: SmugMug, photoshelter among others.
best way to get info is join a photo forum and ask members about their experiences


----------

